# My sulfuric acid



## Noxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello,
For those who want to know, this is the Sulfuric acid I'm using. This sulfuric acid is 95%-98%, so it's good quality. It retails for 8$CAN for 1 liter. A little bit expensive but does the trick.

[IMG::]http://i11.tinypic.com/6b239le.jpg[/img]


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 14, 2007)

A high price but, if it works, it works. Wonder what the red color is? May be high iron, Probably won't make any difference.


----------



## Noxx (Jul 14, 2007)

Actually it's not red, it's pink. They just add a colourant. This way you don't drink it


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 14, 2007)

The colorant makes it look like kool-aid, 
a kid would probably try to drink that
instead of if it looked like water.


----------



## Noxx (Jul 14, 2007)

Yea maybe. But I'm the only kid of the house.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 14, 2007)

I've purchased over the counter solutions of potassium hydroxide that contained pH indicators that gave the product a blue color. I think that's what we see here, a built in indicator solution that the manufacturer uses to maintain quality control over their product pH. 

You can test my theory by mixing up a molar solution of sodium hydroxide with water. Pour a few milliters of the hydroxide solution into a beaker and add the acid dropwise. If the color of the acid changes from red to clear then blue you are looking at color from an indicator solution. The color range of the indicator may not go all the way to blue but should lighten and then go clear when the pH increases towards the basic end of the scale.

I agree with Jim. Color would only make a child *want* to drink it.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jul 14, 2007)

Maybe. Not every bottles has the exact same color.


----------



## Noxx (Jul 14, 2007)

Well, when I add Sodium Nitrate or Potassium Nitrate to it, it turns black.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 15, 2007)

Putting me a cell together now to. I found this at Lowes for $ 6.50 for 32 oz.

Ralph


----------



## Noxx (Jul 15, 2007)

Virgin Sulfuric Acid *with twelve buffers !*
Lol

But we don't have Lowes over here I think.


----------



## catfish (Jul 15, 2007)

aflac:

I can't see the whole picture, but that looks like easy flow. If it is, it will work but the added buffers will give you a little trouble. I have used it with fairly good sucess. The best commercial sulfhuric acid drain opener is Rooto brand. You can buy it at any Ace Hardware store. About $20.00 a gallon. It still has a few buffers but is fairly clear compared to easy flow.

Lots of luck.

Catfish


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 15, 2007)

The place that makes this is about 5 mins up the road from me. I think i will stop by there next week and see how much i can get it for by walking in the door. Might even get the straight stuff before the additives. 8) 

http://www.plumbest.com/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=847&Itemid=39


----------



## drnewman65 (Jul 23, 2007)

I’m new to all of this, but a cheap supply of Sulfuric Acid is any auto parts store. The liquid in car, moter cycle, and lawn tractor batteries is Sulfuric Acid, all you have to do is walk in ask them for it, If they ask what you want it for, tell them you need to refill your car battery that all of the cells are really low, I pay $11.50 for 3/4 of a gallon hear in Pennsylvania, USA


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 23, 2007)

Battery acid is about 40% sulfuric, + or -. The other 60% is water. It should be about 90% to use it in the sulfuric cell. To use this sulfuric, you must evaporate off the water, Don't do this until you have read all of the stuff about this subject on this forum.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 23, 2007)

How to make concentated sulfuric acid from battery acid 


http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi//phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=342

As chris said, please do keep in mind you don't get but one chance. concentated sulfuric acid acid in the 90 % range can cause blindness with nothing more than a spit in the eye. Just treat it with respect.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 23, 2007)

Many years ago, a guy that worked for me in L.A. had an accident with sulfuric drain cleaner. He was in a hardware store and picked up a jug that was sitting on the floor. The jug was wet, for some reason, and it slipped out of his hand. When it hit the floor, the lid popped off and sulfuric splashed all over his face. He got to water fast enough to prevent most permanent scarring. He was blessed because the acid didn't get in his eyes. He sure looked awful for a month or two. Be careful out there, guys and gals.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes indeed, accidents come in many shapes and forms. Freak ones at that.

One more thing I wanted to mention. Work Areas And trust me I’m one of the worst at being guilty of this to. 
We all tend to get in such a hurry or not just a hurry, some of us just get use to the same process or results and take for granted that the process will be safe because you have done it a thousand times.

This is true. Logic dictates that a repeated process should yield the same results repetitiously , time and time again. But science tells us that no processes can every be duplicated repeatably time and time again without the probability ( Keyword ) of at least one different outcome. This is speaking statically of course. Like saying the chance of hitting the power ball is 1 in goggle million. Or the chance of getting hit by a train on a Monday at 2pm with it raining and you wearing a green jacket. 100 Trillion to 1. :shock: :shock: :shock: 

But you know what. It happens Just ask the guy it happened to. But he would tell you the same thing. Dam, now im just off subject, sort of. :wink: 

Work space. ( Watch for hap hazards ) Always recap your bottles when not in direct use. Pick a place to place them out of the way. Do this every time. Force yourself to. It will become second nature. How many glasses of tea, beer, or coke have we knocked over. I know you didn't mean to, but do you really want to take that chance with this. :?: 

Basically common sense and caution. Even mixing solutions. Parameters change, temperature and foreign substances change batch to batch. Just because it yielded X result last time don't mean it will be true every time.


----------



## EVO-AU (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't know about Rooto or whatever, but I use Thrift Drain Cleaner. About $8.00 a # and a # yields about forty gallons. Cheap and readily available. EVO_AU

Works for me !


----------



## Platdigger (Oct 11, 2007)

I think they are talking sulfuric acid here. Arn't you talking about sodium hydroxide?
Randy


----------

